# Migraines (merged)



## Mischiefz

Just curious, will migraines affect my application in anyway? I dont require any daily medication to control  them, just the odd time I get a fairly severe one that usually ends up in a trip to emergency for a shot, generally get demerol from them.


----------



## kincanucks

Go talk to the Med Assistant at the recruiting centre and then they will probably tell you that to find out if your migraines will affect your enrolment can only be determined by going through the medical processing and having your file reviewed by the Recruiting Medical Officer (RMO).


----------



## Ghost

I wish I had thought of that.

Everybody used to hide my painkillers on me.


----------



## elminister

Just curious, will migraines affect my application in anyway? I dont require any daily medication to control  them, just the odd time I get a fairly severe one that usually ends up in a trip to emergency for a shot, generally get demerol from them. 
  
One question are you still functional with the haedaches?

What trade are you entering?

Sometimes, based on what trade you are entering you might get turned down.

Good luck.


----------



## Mischiefz

My first moc choice is 291 and I can still function np during a migraine although it generally sucks.


----------



## Ghost

If you can still function then why did you need demoral?

I'd loose most my vision and start vomiting and then go curl up in a ball somewhere and pass out.

I rarely get them now and they are not nearly as severe.


----------



## Mischiefz

Ive got a pretty high tolerance for pain so I can function with most migraines, the demerol is to numb the pain enough that I can get some sleep and get rid of it =(


----------



## Mischiefz

went in for my medical today and it turns out any form of headaches, including migraines require a form to be filled out by a familiy physician, adhd as well. Hopefully this doesnt hold up my application to long  :-\


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

When I joined the Artillery in 1990 I told the doc on my initial medical that I also suffered from the occasional migraine however by keeping a baggie of tylenol 500's on me anytime I deployed, there hasn't been a problem.Although admittedly the only true relief from a migraine is absolutely no light or sound, generally now my migraines are few and far between.I dont believe you will get any heartache when joining.


----------



## Amy.Taylor

Hi, i get migraines but only when eating caffeine, and i don't not require bed rest as my family doctor agreed on, and check it off as not needing bed rest, on my headache questionnaire (the dr. at the recruiting office had given me to give to my family doctor)  also my family doctor put medication taken was Tylenol, that's is what works for me. That's the only thing i take when i get one.

after waiting 1 month i got the letter of doom, it said that because of my migraines i had been not enrolled in to the Canadian Forces but it had 2 wrong statements on it saying: needs bed rest (which my family doctor confirmed that i didn't need bed rest) second saying that i get them frequently which i do not, i only get a headache when i eat caffeine!! 
i talked to a recruiter and she said my concerns will be heard, which made me feel i little better but then she said it may take up to a month to hear back from a medical assistant, the waiting begins again

i have no idea what to do now ??? It was a dream of mine to become a soldier for the Canadian Forces  if anyone has and idea what i should do now please let me know??? Thank you  

I am also new to this site so please forgive me for any mistakes


----------



## a78jumper

Things get messed up on employment/enrollment medicals-mine for the job I currently have ended up with results that said I had 20/80 vision (I do not wear glasses) and a hernia. I have neither, in fact had just come from the hockey rink where I played two hours in goal which would be highly unlikely for a half blind man with a hernia to accomplish. Not mention the pushups(yes pushups) I had to do for the doctor. 

I fought the results, told my employer their contracted clinic was full of ****, went to an optician that proved my eyesight was fine to the point I do not need glasses legally to drive. Three years later I still don't have a hernia.

Personally I would have not volunteered the fact I got migraines as getting or not getting them is something you can totally control ie don't use caffeinated products. Just needlessly has complicated a straightforward issue IMHO.

Good luck and don't stop with your efforts until the system realizes their error.


----------



## Scott

Related thread and posts pared to reflect the OP's posting here.


----------



## aesop081

Amy.Taylor said:
			
		

> if anyone has and idea what i should do now please let me know???



As i told you before in another thread, you were told the steps to take in order to apeal this decision, you have seen your doctor to fill out the proper form and have returned it to the CFRC. The *ONLY* thing for you to do now is to *WAIT* for the result.


----------



## PMedMoe

I also said (in my mysteriously deleted post  ???) that the fact that the migraines are caused by caffeine may also be the problem.  A lot of food products have caffeine as an additive.  This may make it difficult to avoid.
If you only require Tylenol, I am wondering if the headaches are actually migraines or if they may be more of an allergic reaction.
At any rate, as everything that can be done has been done, all you can do is wait and call the CFRC periodically to see if there are any updates.


----------



## Amy.Taylor

sorry about that  :-\


----------



## PMedMoe

Amy.Taylor said:
			
		

> sorry about that  :-\



About what?  You didn't delete my post.


----------



## Amy.Taylor

about writing the same subject in 2 different threads.  i am new to this site and i am just starting to figure things out. Also thank you, and all i can do now is wait to here from the medical assistant at the recruiting office


----------



## aesop081

Amy.Taylor said:
			
		

> about writing the same subject in 2 different threads.  i am new to this site and i am just starting to figure things out. Also thank you, and all i can do now is wait to here from the medical assistant at the recruiting office



Good luck. Theres light at the end of the tunnel. That light isnt always what you expect but it usualy turns out good.


----------



## Amy.Taylor

Thank you, hope all goes well


----------



## X2012

I'm in the same boat with caffeine induced migraines, but only chocolate and coffee products have enough to do it to me. And plus mine are super mild, I get an aura for a bit and no headache. So I'm going to keep my fingers crossed! I sent my medical forms in the other day, and they said I should hear back in the next week or two, so at least that's not too long. Good luck with yours too!


----------



## psychedelics07

Hello all,

I received my letter about a month ago informing me I failed the medical for attending chiropractic therapy (orthodics).

I was really crushed when I heard this. After refuting the decision, I got a letter in the mail today, stating I now meet the medical standard. 

So don't give up and everything will be ok!

Good luck!


----------



## Amy.Taylor

Today i received a call from a medical assistant from the recruiting office. She said that i was put on some kinda list?? but she also said if you go to your family doctor and get a letter written you might have a chance, but there is no guaranty that i will get in. 
she also said it will be very costly on my part, which i don't get what she meant??  
I guess going to my doctor is worth the try, right? 
things just seem to be going all wrong for me.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Do what the CFRC Med Staff are telling you to do.  Its your only option, unless not getting in the CF is an option for you.  Thats your call.

There is never a guaruntee, which I will refer to as a 'blanket statement' that many people get.  I just went thru a year and a half of 'there is no guaruntee' statements regarding my Occupation Transfer.  I did what was asked of me, made sure the documents went to where they needed to go, and didn't piss off the medical people who were key to making it happen for me.  I made the decision that the effort was worth it.  You  will have to decide how bad you want in the CF.

If you do what you are asked, the results from your family Dr are favourable, and you keep on top of you application (remember to not take your frustrations out on the CFRC staff, they are just following the rules they have to play by), you will give yourself the best shot you can get at becoming a mbr of the CF.

Good luck!


----------



## Blackadder1916

Amy.2006 said:
			
		

> . . . she also said it will be very costly on my part, which i don't get what she meant?? . . .


What she probably means is that you will have to pay for any services that you ask a civilian physician to do in order to provide that letter, e.g. examinations, consultations, labs, diagnostic imaging, preparing 3rd party reports.  As the assessment that you want your physician to perform is "not medically necessary", services required for that assessment are not insured services under any provincial health insurance plan.

You may sometimes hear of a family doctor providing such reports without directly billing the patient, however that usually occurs because the doctor does it for free (very, very rare) or because he/she is fraudulently billing the applicable provincial health plan and falsely indicating to any other health service providers involved that it is a medically necessary service (even more rare).


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Someone please help me out with this....After waiting quite a while to receive my unfit letter, I thought it would be because of the asthma I had when I was a baby or the surgery I had 5 years ago, but neither was the case. It says I'm unfit because of my flat feet....I never would have thought because when I first applied that was my issue that I thought would mess everything up but after doing tones of research and asking people about it, they all have said they know people that have flat feet and are in the forces, or years ago they did not accept people with flat feet but now they do, or as long as you have orthotics you'll be fine. I'm a little confused because after my medical I was given some forms for my doctor to sign about my flat feet, there was no problem at all he didn't even recommend orthotics for me, just insoles with good arch support. I really didn't expect this at all. When I called the RC center today after receiving this letter he told me the London recruiters and med staff wont be in Sarnia till May 4th, so he told me to contact them near the end of April and see what time they'll be getting there he told me to bring the letter, and also write an appeal.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Basically what I want to say is, I thought flat feet were not an issue when joining anymore, even the CF medic that did my medical said it shouldn't be a problem but here I am unfit because of it.


----------



## aesop081

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I thought flat feet were not an issue when joining anymore,



Guess you thought wrong.

Just do exactly what the CFRC told you to do. Its rather simple.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Guess you thought wrong.
> 
> Just do exactly what the CFRC told you to do. Its rather simple.



I guess I did......and I will, I hope things work out.


----------



## mariomike

Good luck, SoldierInTheMaking! 
Just remember, Audie Murphy was turned down by the Marines, but, he didn't give up!
Whatever career path you follow ( hopefully, military! ) I am sure you will do well.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Thanks mariomike!


----------



## Amy.Taylor

I GOT IN~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I PASSED MY MEDICAL!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you guys for the information!!!!! wish me luck!! i think i will need it!! lol


----------



## leroi

Congrats and good luck, Amy.2006!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

One question, when I was told be the medical staff they wanted me to get more information from my family doctor to prove that I'm eligible and fit to serve. With that being said what kind of information is he talking about, would a letter from from my doctor saying that my feet are fine they do not cause pain blah blah blah his feet will not have any affect on his ability to succeed in his training. Would that be fine or should I get more info? if so what exactly? I was unfit because  of a misunderstanding, they thought I have flat feet which cause pain, which is not the case at all. I was told by the medical staff because you have flat feet and they cause pain you are unfit for the whole Canadian Forces so you will not be able to get into any other trade......... So I'm hoping by challenging this they will reconsider.


If someone could reply quick it would be much appreciated)so I can make my doctor's appointment), Thanks!


----------



## Amy.Taylor

TheDeepestGray said:
			
		

> One question, when I was told be the medical staff they wanted me to get more information from my family doctor to prove that I'm eligible and fit to serve. With that being said what kind of information is he talking about, would a letter from from my doctor saying that my feet are fine they do not cause pain blah blah blah his feet will not have any affect on his ability to succeed in his training. Would that be fine or should I get more info? if so what exactly? I was unfit because  of a misunderstanding, they thought I have flat feet which cause pain, which is not the case at all. I was told by the medical staff because you have flat feet and they cause pain you are unfit for the whole Canadian Forces so you will not be able to get into any other trade......... So I'm hoping by challenging this they will reconsider.
> 
> 
> If someone could reply quick it would be much appreciated)so I can make my doctor's appointment), Thanks!





Hi, all i did was go to my doctor, got him to check me out, then he wrote a letter to the Medical Assistant. I sent the letter away asap, and got a great letter back, saying that i made it.  BUT!.... they don't always guaranty that the letter form your family doctor will work. but just try it and see what happens good luck!


----------



## medicineman

There is a form letter you get from the CFRC medical det that you get your doctor to fill out and you return it.  The medics then send it off to the RMO for their perusal and re-evaluation.

MM


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

medicineman said:
			
		

> There is a form letter you get from the CFRC medical det that you get your doctor to fill out and you return it.  The medics then send it off to the RMO for their perusal and re-evaluation.
> 
> MM




The thing about that is the medical staff never said I needed anything from him at all when I talked to him on the phone. To cut it short all he said was you have 30 days to make a doctors appointment get more information about your flat feet to prove your fit enough to serve and contact us back.
 What I'm going to do is go to my doctors appointment get him to write me a letter because he already told me before that he thinks my feet are fine and shouldn't be a problem, so I'll get him to do that and ask him if he suggests anything else that could possibly increase my chances of proving to the RMO that my feet are not a problem at all.


----------



## medicineman

Both of the CFRC's I've done medicals for had a form letter for pretty much every eventuality that would stop your application medically and they came from the RMO.  Makes things so much easier for the practitioner, as they just have to answer very specific questions regarding your history, your particular condition and prognosis (of course, if your letter from the RMO outlined that for you, it's a moot point).  The decision on how fit you are to serve is up to the RMO, not your family doc - your doc needs to be like Joe Friday and give "just the facts".  

Good luck.

MM


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Alright well thank you for your help, I appreciate it. I'll be sure to let everyone know how things go. Thanks again!

Dylan


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Well as you know I was medically unfit for the Canadian Forces because I have "painful" Flat Feet and I'm currently going through the process to challenge it because I don't have "painful" flat feet, I just have flat feet. Tomorrow I have my doctors appointment to get more information to prove I'm eligible and that my feet would not affect my ability to complete training. I just want to know what kind of information I could get tomorrow to prove that my feet are fine and don't cause pain. I'm going to get my doctor to write a letter/doctors note but would that be enough? Is there anything else that I could suggest to him to help prove my feet are fine? I just don't want to walk in there tomorrow with a boggled mind and screw anything up, i want to make sure I can get anything and everything I can to better my chances of getting accepted.

Dylan


----------



## Lil_T

I think that there should be substantiation that your flat feet do not cause you pain.  You're going to be doing a lot of running/ marching, and don't forget that confidence course so I"m sure they want to know they're not going to break you with all the time you're going to be on your feet.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Well basically there was a misunderstanding because back when I did my medical and was given forms for my doctor to fill out about my flat feet and one of the questions was if I ever had pain in my feet and my answer was, when I would go for long run's my feet would start to hurt a little bit. After those forms got sent away I realized that my feet would only start to hurt after running for a while because of the shoes I was wearing. They were really old shoes like at least 3 maybe 4 years old and worn down like you wouldn't believe and half a size to big, but they were the only running shoes I had. After a while of arguing with my mom to split on some new shoes with me, I went out and got a pair and after running in these new pair for about a month maybe two now, I can honestly say my feet have not hurt since. What I can't figure out is a way to prove that, so that's why I'm asking here but if know one is able to give me an answer or just isn't sure, then I'll just have to ask my doctor tomorrow what he suggests. I was just hoping someone could give me a suggestion on what could help me prove that.


----------



## mariomike

http://www.walkingmobility.ca/
Go to a place like this  :
I should have mentioned that a referral from your family M.D. will be required.


----------



## CSickness

Hello there, 

I am new to the forum.

I had a question about headaches vs migraines. I had a medical done and it mostly didn't go well. I had put down on the form that I suffered from headaches/migraines ... and was given a form to have filled out by my Dr. Upon completion of the form by my Dr. i have read on this forum that they exclude those that suffer from migraines. Now, the only side effect that I get from migraines is that I am a little sensitive to light ... I take two Advil and the headache or migraine goes away. I have not had one like that for a while now .. I suffer maybe 3 a year at the most and they are controlled by two Advil. My Dr. put on this form that I suffer from Migraines and that I only have light sensitivity .. take 2 Advil and the migraine goes away ... is this going to discount me from joining? Should I got back to the Dr. before I had this page in and see if she can change the word migraine to headache? I as never officially diagnosed with Migraines .... 

Any help would be appreciated ... I really want to get into the CF as a reservist .... Please help.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

CSickness said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> I had a question about headaches vs migraines. I had a medical done and it mostly didn't go well. I had put down on the form that I suffered from headaches/migraines ... and was given a form to have filled out by my Dr. Upon completion of the form by my Dr. i have read on this forum that they exclude those that suffer from migraines. Now, the only side effect that I get from migraines is that I am a little sensitive to light ... I take two Advil and the headache or migraine goes away. I have not had one like that for a while now .. I suffer maybe 3 a year at the most and they are controlled by two Advil. My Dr. put on this form that I suffer from Migraines and that I only have light sensitivity .. take 2 Advil and the migraine goes away ... is this going to discount me from joining? Should I got back to the Dr. before I had this page in and see if she can change the word migraine to headache? I as never officially diagnosed with Migraines ....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated ... I really want to get into the CF as a reservist .... Please help.



Go ask the Recruiting Centre


----------



## George Wallace

That is the exact same answer given here:



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Read the whole thread and remember only the medical staff at the CFRC (and further) can answer your questions.



Asking the same question several times, because you don't like the answer, will get you BANNED.


----------



## LynnJ

My son passed his interview, aptitude,etc. and had his medical; he disclosed one incident with a migraine with aura, his doctor confirmed that it was a one time thing...will this prevent him from acceptance?


----------



## X2012

There are other threads on this issue, but I'll throw in my 2 cents of reasonably recent experience.

I have a history of migraines with aura, although mine are not the most typical kind. He'll probably be sent to get his doctor to fill out a form about it. I was initially found medically unfit for the CF at all (~2009), but I sent additional information and they looked at it and then revised the decision (~2010). I'm in now and haven't had any problems with it thus far. It is possible that it could affect what trades he's able to qualify for.

However, keep in mind that no one can give any kind of guarantee either way other than the medical people who review his file and actually make the decision. All I can really tell you is that it's not necessarily a show-stopper, but there may be more hoops to jump through and nothing is certain until it happens. Just let him follow the process and do as he's instructed, being as complete and honest as possible.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## JSee_84

I was required to take a form to my Physician to fill out, a headache questionnaire, which was sent to Ottawa with my medical assessment forms, as well as an optical exam form. 

I wasn't told that my very infrequent migraines were going to cause any problems with my application, or getting recruited, it was just a formality to make sure it wasn't something deemed more serious by my Physician. (Or so I was told). 

I haven't heard back and have been scheduled to proceed with physical fitness evaluation as I am applying to the Reserves, but time will tell if there's any complications barring the paperwork being sent in.


----------



## LynnJ

Thank you both for your feedback. I guess it is simply a waiting game.


----------



## Sunnyns

I joined in 2002 with headaches.  I had to get a note from my Dr but I also signed a paper showing this was a pre-existing condition.  The dr said this to me, which I still remember.

What if you are in a situation overseas and you run out of your meds.  How would this effect others in the platoon.  

It's a waiting game, who knows what they'll say.  But I did get in with no problems.  Maybe your son could think about how he would respond to those questions just in case.

Good luck


----------



## Marchog

This is the thing that's scaring me the most. I used to get somewhat debilitating migraines when I was in my early teens (I'm now mid 20s), for the past while I've averaged about one minor-annoyance migraine per year (none for the past two-ish years). I'm geussing that this will be enough to put me at the bottom of the list compared to a lot of other guys but I understand why. Geuss you can't win 'em all.


----------



## Stiman

Marchog,

This is just my opinion, but if you don't get them anymore, and if you haven't been officially diagnosed, then there's no need to bring it up.


----------



## Marchog

I have actually been officially diagnosed, when I was younger. So it's in my record. 

I'm not taking any risks lying.


----------



## Stiman

Got it.

On the bright side, I was diagnosed with ADD when I was a kid. When I brought it up, she just brushed it off since it was when I was younger.

If you go in there saying that yes you had them as a kid, yes you were diagnosed but now as an adult you don't have them anymore, they might just brush it off and not worry about it.

Some might think this is bullshit, but if you don't sound worried about it, and you sound confident, they might not be too worried.


----------



## PAdm

I would not worry. There are many days that the Forces are what gives me a migraine.


----------



## ffxivfr3ak

I am 21 years old, when I was younger I used to get migraines, now I almost never get them, about 2 years ago I asked my doctor if there was something I could take for when I do get them and he prescribed rezitriptan, took it for the next migraine I had a few months later, and then never used it again. About a year ago I passed out from severe dehydration, smacked my head on the marble counter top, witch caused me to kind of twitch when I was passed out. The Doctor doesn't believe it was a real seizure and just an affect of hitting my head. Will this limit my chances of making it into the military?


----------



## DAA

ffxivfr3ak said:
			
		

> I am 21 years old, when I was younger I used to get migraines, now I almost never get them, about 2 years ago I asked my doctor if there was something I could take for when I do get them and he prescribed rezitriptan, took it for the next migraine I had a few months later, and then never used it again. About a year ago I passed out from severe dehydration, smacked my head on the marble counter top, witch caused me to kind of twitch when I was passed out. The Doctor doesn't believe it was a real seizure and just an affect of hitting my head. Will this limit my chances of making it into the military?



The only thing that will limit your chances of making it into the Military, is not applying.  Medical issues, regardless of what you or anyone thinks, can only be answered once you have been examined by CF Recruiting Medical Staff and after those results have been sent for appropriate assessment by competent medical authorities.


----------



## Haiderrahmani

Hi, I had a question if anyone had a clue, I applied for reserves and  I said I have migraines 2-3 times a year and they started in grade 9 (currently in grade 11). They are not caused by anything but are fixed with some rest, is that enough for them to consider me medically unfit?


----------



## DAA

Haiderrahmani said:
			
		

> Hi, I had a question if anyone had a clue, I applied for reserves and  I said I have migraines 2-3 times a year and they started in grade 9 (currently in grade 11). They are not caused by anything but are fixed with some rest, is that enough for them to consider me medically unfit?



I have no clue, other than what I posted above that you might have missed.  So here it is again......



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Medical issues, regardless of what you or anyone thinks, can only be answered once you have been examined by CF Recruiting Medical Staff and after those results have been sent for appropriate assessment by competent medical authorities.


----------



## kitkat212

Hi everyone! I know this question is often asked on the forum, but I just need your opinion! I did my medical test yesterday and I told them that I do migraines with aura once per year and it only occurs when I smell strong perfume odours. Do you think that I could be considered unfit only because I can't smell perfume?


----------



## George Wallace

kitkat212 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I know this question is often asked on the forum, but I just need your opinion! I did my medical test yesterday and I told them that I do migraines with aura once per year and it only occurs when I smell strong perfume odours. Do you think that I could be considered unfit only because I can't smell perfume?



I suppose it may boil down to what you may consider "perfume".  Not to many CAF members wear perfume in the workplace.  However, you may run afoul of that, if you are cleaning latrines during your basic training, and the "perfume" you may smell while doing so.


----------

